# Minor Software Update Just received 20.2.1.2



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got the new Minor Software Update, the version went from 20.2.1.1 to 20.2.1.2, I guess it is small, am going to bed now, will check out sometime Tuesday.
Came on all 4 of my TPs.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

likewise rebooting now


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update - on this update. 

I checked my bdrm Tivo and nothing yet, but then I had a bad night and had the tv on all night, so it prob will come through later.

Checked the living rm Tivo and it was 'pending restart' so I punched it through. Don't know yet what has changed, but will dig around later when I'm back down there. 

I wonder why they often do that 'pending restart' thing. There was nothing recorded on that box since 11-11:30 last night and nothing scheduled to record until noon today. I guess it has a pre-determined schedule, eh?


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got the update last night and it seems to fix the problem with the picture in Comcasts VOD not filling the whole screen, I've only checked a couple of movies but it does seem to fix that problem. 

I did sign up for the early rollout on the Tivo site so the roll out to others will begin soon.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Mikef5 said:


> Got the update last night and it seems to fix the problem with the picture in Comcasts VOD not filling the whole screen, I've only checked a couple of movies but it does seem to fix that problem.
> 
> I did sign up for the early rollout on the Tivo site so the roll out to others will begin soon.
> 
> ...


FINALLY! Time to Slingbox....


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

got it.

tivo Elite unit.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Got the update.
Revoked my routers DHCP reservation for the TiVo to see if the update fixed the auto DHCP renewal issue I was having. Will report back.

Update removed the Black (or Gray) Bars from the Amazon Instant Video Menu also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So what else did the update do? All my boxes got this today and I rebooted them within the last hour.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> So what else did the update do? All my boxes got this today and I rebooted them within the last hour.


I did some MRS last night without any problems, so that error may be fixed.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> So what else did the update do? All my boxes got this today and I rebooted them within the last hour.


I believe it also fixed the Bar issue with On Demand


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I believe it also fixed the Bar issue with On Demand


hopefully if Cox ever launches ondemand via tivo there will be no problems since this update fixed it for Comcast.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I recently realized that, since I replaced my old Series 2 boxes with Premieres and they use a cable card instead of a cable box, I can't figure out how to get to 'on demand'.

Before you went to channel 1 (I have Charter), using the cable box remote for everything having to do with that, and then there was the menu and all that. Now that there's no longer a cable box, obviously, I don't have a Charter cable remote. When I tune in to channel one with my Tivo remote I just get a blank screen. When I tried it using my TV remote it was just snow (it seemed to change the 'input' from HDMI3 to cable.

Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

You can't get On-Demand unless you are on Comcast in San Francisco area or Boston area.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

andyf said:


> You can't get On-Demand unless you are on Comcast in San Francisco area or Boston area.


Are they planning on rolling this out to other cities soon?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

andyf said:


> You can't get On-Demand unless you are on Comcast in San Francisco area or Boston area.


Ohhhh...So, even though I pay through my cable co to have 'on demand' and always had it before, with a cable box, I just don't get it now at all? It seems odd that the Tivo would take away paid services. I never would have thought of that.

Oh well, I'd rather have Tivo but I'd also like to have what I pay Charter for so I guess I'll go online and delete that service.  wah


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I seem to have it, but didn't reboot the boxes.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Ohhhh...So, even though I pay through my cable co to have 'on demand' and always had it before, with a cable box, I just don't get it now at all? It seems odd that the Tivo would take away paid services. I never would have thought of that.
> 
> Oh well, I'd rather have Tivo but I'd also like to have what I pay Charter for so I guess I'll go online and delete that service.  wah


What are you talking about? TiVo didn't "take away" anything. You weren't getting VOD through your TiVo, it was through the cable box. BTW, _*Charter supplied TiVos*_ do have VOD, at least in Fort Worth.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Charter doesn't have Tivo here, first of all. I do understand that the on demand was through cable and not through Tivo. I just was asking about how I could continue using it now that the Tivo operates w/o a cable box. I had Tivo before, the the difference is just the cable box. I was not aware that on demand was exclusively a property of the cable BOX. I just thought it was a part of the cable services for which I pay each month.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Charter doesn't have Tivo here, first of all. I do understand that the on demand was through cable and not through Tivo. I just was asking about how I could continue using it now that the Tivo operates w/o a cable box. I had Tivo before, the the difference is just the cable box. I was not aware that on demand was exclusively a property of the cable BOX. I just thought it was a part of the cable services for which I pay each month.


you have to get the Tivo through Charter http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-charter/


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Charter doesn't have Tivo here, first of all. I do understand that the on demand was through cable and not through Tivo. I just was asking about how I could continue using it now that the Tivo operates w/o a cable box. I had Tivo before, the the difference is just the cable box. I was not aware that on demand was exclusively a property of the cable BOX. I just thought it was a part of the cable services for which I pay each month.


The problem is that things like VOD require 2-way communication, usually over the cable. Unlike your cable box, a stock TiVo does not have that capability (tru2way or allvid, anyone?). Comcast is doing it (for Premieres only) by having it controlled via IP backchannel. The actual programing still comes over the cable.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure why you thought the cablecard took care of the on-demand. I'm sure nobody made such a claim. You can go ahead and use your old cablebox just for on-demand, many do, but you do not need to have it connected to your Tivo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jrtroo said:


> I'm not sure why you thought the cablecard took care of the on-demand. I'm sure nobody made such a claim. You can go ahead and use your old cablebox just for on-demand, many do, but you do not need to have it connected to your Tivo.


Ditto... not sure where that came from


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah, I see. Didn't know I needed the cable box for 'on demand'. When the cable guy installed my cable cards, for the new Premieres, he took those two cable boxes with him. 
As far as I knew, I had no reason to have them. The plusses are bigger than the one minus of not having 'on demand'. 

Thanks to both of you for the further explanations. I appreciate it. I think the plan will be to just not worry about on demand and maybe some time it w/b available through the Premiere. If not, it's not a deal-breaker for me anyway.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

One interesting piece of information I discovered recently - the FCC briefly considered mandating IP backchannel control of SDV. In the end, they decided to let the market handle it, merely mandating that a TA be able to handle as many simultaneous channels as the cable company's most capable box or 4, whichever was greater.

Understandable but unfortunate as it would probably have made it easier to implement IP backchannel control of VOD, ironically not in Comcast's case since they don't use SDV ( I like the fact that they don't)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I certainly don't miss on demand at all- my tivo captures what I would want from broadcast, and use Amazon/Netflix/pyTiVo for other sources. Though my kids really did like the oragami shows, for about 5 minutes.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> I certainly don't miss on demand at all- my tivo captures what I would want from broadcast, and use Amazon/Netflix/pyTiVo for other sources. Though my kids really did like the oragami shows, for about 5 minutes.


BUT sometimes the local network station replaces a network show with some local sports program, than the TiVo does not record the program and one must use ON-Demand (or a PC ) to see the missing program.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

So any info on what the actual update brought besides fullscreen Xfinity onDemand? 

I can confirm Side by Side 3D is now watchable via xfinity onDemand in the bay area.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> One interesting piece of information I discovered recently - the FCC briefly considered mandating IP backchannel control of SDV. In the end, they decided to let the market handle it, merely mandating that a TA be able to handle as many simultaneous channels as the cable company's most capable box or 4, whichever was greater.
> 
> Understandable but unfortunate as it would probably have made it easier to implement IP backchannel control of VOD, ironically not in Comcast's case since they don't use SDV ( I like the fact that they don't)


you do know the IPbackchannel is how ondemand via Comcast on Tivo hardware aren


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> you do know the IPbackchannel is how ondemand via Comcast on Tivo hardware aren


Yes, I do know that, thus the irony.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

rhettf said:


> So any info on what the actual update brought besides fullscreen Xfinity onDemand?
> 
> I can confirm Side by Side 3D is now watchable via xfinity onDemand in the bay area.


Also addressed the v68 MRS error


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> BUT sometimes the local network station replaces a network show with some local sports program, than the TiVo does not record the program and one must use ON-Demand (or a PC ) to see the missing program.


I usually use Amazon VOD on my TiVo to watch missed recordings.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

who knows maybe the ipbackchannel is the issue launching ondemand via cox and more comcasts this fast.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sharkster said:


> Ah, I see. Didn't know I needed the cable box for 'on demand'.


Well, the Premieres can do On Demand now on Comcast in a few areas (SF Bay Area & Boston, IIRC).. and I think one of the other cable companies is working on it.



lessd said:


> BUT sometimes the local network station replaces a network show with some local sports program, than the TiVo does not record the program and one must use ON-Demand (or a PC ) to see the missing program.


Interesting. While it's not a local network station, is Jeopardy! available On Demand? That is one show that gets preempted fairly often (well, a bunch of times a year), though admittedly THIS week they've actually rescheduled them.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mattack said:


> Well, the Premieres can do On Demand now on Comcast in a few areas (SF Bay Area & Boston, IIRC).. and I think one of the other cable companies is working on it.
> 
> Interesting. While it's not a local network station, is Jeopardy! available On Demand? That is one show that gets preempted fairly often (well, a bunch of times a year), though admittedly THIS week they've actually rescheduled them.


jeopardy is syndicated what ever local station wants to pay for it gets it could be NBC,CBS,ABC,FOX


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

rhettf said:


> So any info on what the actual update brought besides fullscreen Xfinity onDemand?
> 
> I can confirm Side by Side 3D is now watchable via xfinity onDemand in the bay area.


I see one feature; where in the past the suggestion bar showed just plain "on now" beneath a program airing at the moment, it now adds "on ch. XXX instead". So if _Suits_ is on in that moment it will show on the bottom "on ch. 628 now" (where I am, it's USAHD) instead of just "on now".


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I usually use Amazon VOD on my TiVo to watch missed recordings.


does Amazon offer the network shows for free like cable does? I didn't think, so


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

rainwater said:


> I usually use Amazon VOD on my TiVo to watch missed recordings.


Without prime wouldn't that get pricey?


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

One of the TiVo reps posted on the forum a list of all update changes from the last major update. Unfortunate that she didn't post for this one, she certainly was thanked appreciably by many users.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rick123 said:


> One of the TiVo reps posted on the forum a list of all update changes from the last major update. Unfortunate that she didn't post for this one, she certainly was thanked appreciably by many users.


this was a minor one though


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

It has totally fixed my issue with the black sidebars for VOD in 3d.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ajwees41 said:


> jeopardy is syndicated what ever local station wants to pay for it gets it could be NBC,CBS,ABC,FOX


I know that, what does that have to do with my question whether it's available On Demand?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mattack said:


> I know that, what does that have to do with my question whether it's available On Demand?


only network shows are ondemand as far as I know


----------



## snagitseven (Jul 8, 2009)

ajwees41 said:


> only network shows are ondemand as far as I know


And most of the Premium content if you're a subscriber, i.e. HBO, Showtime, etc.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

snagitseven said:


> And most of the Premium content if you're a subscriber, i.e. HBO, Showtime, etc.


In my findings about 75% of the shows that air on network/cable are available. A majority of them only have the last 3 episodes and/or wait a week before making the episode available ondemand.

All the shows that are currently airing on premium networks are available right after the show airs or by the next morning (including every episode from the season thats currently airing). But if you want to watch older premium channel content it isn't so easy.

Example: Comcast only gives you a couple episodes each week of old HBO shows, unlike HBO Go that lets you watch every episode.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Ohhhh...So, even though I pay through my cable co to have 'on demand' and always had it before, with a cable box, I just don't get it now at all? It seems odd that the Tivo would take away paid services. I never would have thought of that.
> 
> Oh well, I'd rather have Tivo but I'd also like to have what I pay Charter for so I guess I'll go online and delete that service.  wah


how do you pay for ondemand? You are only charged if you it there are no monthly ondemand charges.


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm on the preferred list and only just now got the update... 12 days after others first reported it... 

I would "PREFER" to get it sooner... 

I haven't noticed any difference yet. I was hoping for todo screen in HDUI...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It was only a minor update.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

snagitseven said:


> And most of the Premium content if you're a subscriber, i.e. HBO, Showtime, etc.


and also non-network local content (like pets available for adoption at the local shelter).


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

mnb said:


> I'm on the preferred list and only just now got the update... 12 days after others first reported it...
> 
> I would "PREFER" to get it sooner...


Just out of curiosity, did you re-enter your TSN on the Priority Page when this new minor update was released? The entries from the Spring Update weren't carried over to this one. I got my update just a couple days after I entered my TSN.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

lessd said:


> BUT sometimes the local network station replaces a network show with some local sports program, than the TiVo does not record the program and one must use ON-Demand (or a PC ) to see the missing program.


When that happens, we just hit up eztv.it and download the show, then move it to the TiVo. They have extensive links for most major shows.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> When that happens, we just hit up eztv.it and download the show, then move it to the TiVo. They have extensive links for most major shows.


I not saying ON-Demand is the only way to get a missing show, just saying it is an easy way to do it, if/when OD is available on my TPs.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> I not saying ON-Demand is the only way to get a missing show, just saying it is an easy way to do it, if/when OD is available on my TPs.


This "minor" update has managed to screw up the metadata transfer - again.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

Not sure yet but the discovery bar is now gone from my unit after this minor update - I have all that Customize Discovery Bar stuff unchecked.

If this is true and holds..........YAY! Finally after 2 years!


----------



## minimeh (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to say, it won't last. Enjoy while you can!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> This "minor" update has managed to screw up the metadata transfer - again.


I was wrong about this. It was a different problem involving starRating.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

minimeh said:


> Sorry to say, it won't last. Enjoy while you can!


Never even happened for me. I went in and unchecked everything and Discovery Bar changed but is still there.


----------



## SandDune (Apr 7, 2007)

There have been several problems for me with this "minor" update.

1) I'm getting audio glitching (as others have reported) that is fixed by the jump back button. It for me however only seems to occur on Podcasts such as CNet. I can play the same Podcast from the Now Playing list twice and I may get the problem the first time, the second time, both times or neither. It usually goes away within 10-15 seconds into the podcast without rewinding, but it is annoying nonetheless.

2) The NEW indicator seems to have disappeared from the NPL as well as the folder icons. 

3) The currently selected item in the list doesn't appear selected when getting to a list for the first time. This can be in the now playing list or in a folder. Moving the selection makes the highlight show up. Selecting the item without the highlight also works, but sometimes the item that is actually selected isn't the item I wanted.

4) Pressing the clear button to delete from the remote while in a folder on in the main NPL doesn't do anything (I expect it to delete the show).

All these problems showed up around the time I got 20.2.1.2, which ironically doesn't actually do anything for me since I don't currently have Comcast, and even if I did, I don't live in an area that they have turned on OnDemand for.

Andrew


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

SandDune said:


> There have been several problems for me with this "minor" update.





SandDune said:


> 2) The NEW indicator seems to have disappeared from the NPL as well as the folder icons.


I'm seeing somewhat the opposite problem. Almost everything is flagged as NEW, including anything transferred to the TiVo. But this Premiere doesn't do much recording (still haven't installed the CableCARD). I'll check the other one tomorrow.



SandDune said:


> 3) The currently selected item in the list doesn't appear selected when getting to a list for the first time. This can be in the now playing list or in a folder. Moving the selection makes the highlight show up. Selecting the item without the highlight also works, but sometimes the item that is actually selected isn't the item I wanted.


Not seeing this problem.



SandDune said:


> 4) Pressing the clear button to delete from the remote while in a folder on in the main NPL doesn't do anything (I expect it to delete the show).


Nor this one.


----------



## WillH (May 26, 2010)

minimeh said:


> Sorry to say, it won't last. Enjoy while you can!





lpwcomp said:


> Never even happened for me. I went in and unchecked everything and Discovery Bar changed but is still there.


Discovery bar back on today. Weird that it was off all of last night and didn't slow down or crash the Tivo. I guess they are slowly polishing things with the interface. In the past, if the discovery bar was not displaying, the entire interface would slow to a crawl. Since it was still snappy and working fine without it for many hours last night, I was hoping they removed it with the new upgrade (depending on settings).

Short lived buzz for me.


----------



## SandDune (Apr 7, 2007)

Items 2 - 4 seem to have fixed themselves. Item 1 remains. 

Andrew


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

v68 MRS error returns and everything else works can browse web videos and other web related content. It's almost like the box loses ip address with wireless bridge


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ajwees41 said:


> v68 MRS error returns and everything else works can browse web videos and other web related content. It's almost like the box loses ip address with wireless bridge


TiVo has a firmware update for the bridge, you can force that update by using a computer with the bridge, the firmware update is on TiVos web sight. The TiVo bridge should update itself after a time in normal use but if it not working at 100% the update may have a problem installing itself. I had a problem when i first got my N adapters, so I manual updated them but that did not solve the problem so i sent back the adapter that was giving me problems and the new one worked great without the update, I checked on it a month later and the update had been installed. (to check on the firmware just enter the IP address of the bridge (that is not the TiVo IP address) and one will get a status screen of the N adapter with the current firmware as shown below.)

Status information

Connection status:

Connected

Network name:

home5Ghz

Channel:

44

Passphrase:

******

Security mode:

WPA2

Hardware version:

FF03

Firmware version:

V1.1.E1

MAC address:

00:119:41:3E:B6

Note: The TiVo Wireless N Adapter will retain its settings even if powered down.If you need to reconfigure your adapter,it must first be reset to factory defaults!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lessd said:


> TiVo has a firmware update for the bridge, you can force that update by using a computer with the bridge, the firmware update is on TiVos web sight. The TiVo bridge should update itself after a time in normal use but if it not working at 100% the update may have a problem installing itself. I had a problem when i first got my N adapters, so I manual updated them but that did not solve the problem so i sent back the adapter that was giving me problems and the new one worked great without the update, I checked on it a month later and the update had been installed. (to check on the firmware just enter the IP address of the bridge (that is not the TiVo IP address) and one will get a status screen of the N adapter with the current firmware as shown below.)
> 
> Status information
> 
> ...


Not using the TiVo bridge, but setting static Ip address worked.


----------

